# Phänomen Windows-Update



## Human (11 Mai 2007)

Wirklich phantastisch, was Windows alles kann außer dem Bluescreen...

Ich habe vor 2 Tagen neue 10 PCs mit Windows XP Pro. installiert. Hab alle Kabel sofort rangesteckt, wie Bildschirm, Tastatur, Maus, Bildschirm und natürlich auch meine Netzwerkleitung.

Noch bevor Windows die Treiber für die Netzwerkkarte hatte (im Geräte-Manager stand ein gelbes Fragezeichen mit dem Text 'Unbekanntes Gerät') zog es sich ein Update herunter.

Was mich am meisten wundert ist, dass man in dem Netzwerk nur über einen Proxy, der durch ein Passwort geschützt ist ins Internet kommt und nicht einfach so.

Als das Update dann fertig war hat sich auch noch ein nettes Fensterchen geöffnet, das mir sagte, dass ich eine Software installieren soll, die die Echtheit der Windows-Version prüfen will und mich auf Risiken und Nebenwirkungen gefälschter Software hinweisen will.

Schön zu wissen, dass es da draußen jemand ist und mit mir Kontakt aufnehmen will, aich wenn das nur der Update-Rechner von Microsoft ist...


----------



## Oberchefe (11 Mai 2007)

> Was mich am meisten wundert ist, dass man in dem Netzwerk nur über einen Proxy, der durch ein Passwort geschützt ist ins Internet kommt und nicht einfach so.


 
Darf ich raten: auf dem Proxy läuft Windows als Betriebssystem?


----------



## MSB (11 Mai 2007)

Oberchefe schrieb:


> Darf ich raten: auf dem Proxy läuft Windows als Betriebssystem?



Selbst wenn, wäre schon irgendwie ein Hammer wenn sich Windows so einfach
über serverseitige Sicherheits-Policies hinwegsetzt.
Wäre jetzt also nicht wirklich vertrauenswürdig.


----------



## argv_user (11 Mai 2007)

Ich würde vermuten der PROXY ist nur für's WWW.
Bitte WWW und Internet nicht verwechseln.


----------

